# Deepfakes 2022



## Peter_Bloom (27 Aug. 2022)

Frage: Wie ist die generelle Einstellung zu Deepfakes? Klar, wir sind nicht SO EINE Community - aber als Nische? Oder Special-Interest? Wie ist die Meinung zu diesem Thema, jetzt mal unabhängig davon, ob sowas hier stattfinden kann, darf oder soll?!


----------



## Darth Tittious (27 Aug. 2022)

Never been and never will be a fan of fakes.


----------



## pudbull (27 Aug. 2022)

Sehr nette Sache.Wenn das die Profis machen ist das kaum vom Original zu unterscheiden.Ich hab das mal selbst probiert bin aber kläglich gescheitert.


----------

